# Chicken run roof ideas?



## jfriesen (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi all, I built my chicken coop this summer completely not taking into account that I live in Portland and that the open air run will be exposed to the rain come fall. So I'm in need of a hopefully cost effective way to cover the ladies and their food during the day. The attached run is 8'x3' and there is some upward deflection in some of the 2x4s due to me not leveling the ground first :bangin:. I don't think that will cause too many issues but I figured it's worth noting. I know that some use the corrogated plastic roofing material, but I'm not sure how expensive that would be and I would like to do this on the cheap. I should note that I have most shop tools ie. Table saw, miter saw, planer, jointer, so I'm flexible with what I can do. I was thinking a simple sloped roof made of 2x4s ripped in half and treated with a sealant would do, but I'm not sure how long that would hold up. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Jordan


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Chicken Run?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not a fan of these waterproof sealers. They look good at the beginning but I think they break down fast.

Have you considered covering the extra 2x4 's you plan to create the slope with cement board. This will give a much better protection from the rain.

http://www.homedepot.com/Flooring-F...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UFuNja45slk

You can paint with a cement paint for longer term protention.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just use treated 2x4 material. That'll hold up better outside . I think what you have in mind would be ok, but I think I'd use the whole 2x4 myself, for more strength.


----------



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

You said the uncovered area is 8x3? If so, I would build a simple shed roof sloping from one side o the other. One sheet of external plywood or similar as s roof would do. Sealed or painted will help it last. I shingled mine and its in fourth year. Just an idea.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The cheapest thing you could do is cover the coop with a polyethylene tarp. A tarp will last a year. I think if you are going to put a more substantial roof on it, it should have a stronger frame.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I used a corrugated roof panel called Ondura. Got it at Lowes. It was like $16/panel. It's not plastic, but it's very light, easy to install, and quiet when the rain hits it.
*http://ondura.com/*









 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why do you think you need a cover? Put the food in the house so that it does not get wet.

Chickens and people do not think alike when it comes to getting wet in the rain. Their feathers are water proof.

George


----------



## jfriesen (Nov 23, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Why do you think you need a cover? Put the food in the house so that it does not get wet.
> 
> Chickens and people do not think alike when it comes to getting wet in the rain. Their feathers are water proof.
> 
> George


I should have clarified, they have a hanging waterer and feeder, however, the feeder is not rain proof so it will need some extra protection to keep the food from spoiling.

The more I think about it, the more I think Steve might be right about needing a stronger frame to support a heavier roof. I like the cement board idea but the specs say it weighs 32lbs, which would be around 50-60 total for 8 feet of it. I pitched the tarp idea to the girlfriend and received a less than enthusiastic response.

The ondura is only $20 and it comes in 79"x48", so I might be able to trim the width and add it length wise to get my extra foot and a half. I think I might be going this route due to the weight issue. 

I'll be sure to put up pictures whichever way I choose. Thanks for all of the advice!

Jordan


----------

